# How I made my Witch library books.-posting for safe keeping :)



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

witchy poo said:


> These books are so fun and easy to make. Check thrift stores and garage sales for old books. Look for old jewelry, belts, beads ect. The craft stores are good places to find lettering and stamps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 208542
> ...


----------

